#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Кроличья нора

## Нея

Фильм "Кроличья Нора". Вроде не о буддизме. Но.
Показана клетка человеческого тела с внешними рецепторами.Их касаются вырабатываемые  пептиды ( или аминокислоты) вырабатываемые гипоталамуслм. На каждую эмоцию вырабатываются свои, ей соответствующие. В клетку идёт сигнал, вызывающий каскад событий, включая изменения в ядре клетки.Каждая клетка имеет сознание."Особенно, если определить сознание как точку зрения внешнего наблюдателя". Всегда существуют перспективы клетки. "Клетка - самая маленькая единица сознания в теле." Мы ставим себя в ситуации, которые исполняют биохимические втремления клеток нашего тела. Наше поведение всегда соответствует нашим  биохимическим нуждам. Если человек не управляет своим эмоциональным состоянием - значит, подобно наркоману чеолвек подсел на него. Любящий влюблён не в человека, а в ожидание эмоций, на которые подсел. Тот же самый объет любви может быть разлюблен на следующей неделе без объяснений. Не мы желаем, а группа клеток запрашивает питание определёнными пептидами. Мы не можем даже управлять своим взглядом, если к этому нет эмоционального (биохимического) позыва.Если рецепторы длительное время подвергаются интенсивному обстрелу пептидами - они могут сжиматься, сокращаться в количестве. Или же, пристрастившись к этому, они частично утрачивают чувствительность, и начинают требовать большей дозы пептидов."Если ежедневно бомбардировать клетку одним и тем же отношением к себе, или химией" - то. Подсевшая на определённые пептиды клетка () при делении даст клетки с большим количеством рецепторов для любимых эмоциональных пептидов. И меньше рецепторов для витаминов, минералов и т.д. Любое возрастное изменение - результат некачественного производства протеинов. "После двадцати лет эмоциональных оскорблений в клетке не остаются рецепторов для приёма и вывода веществ, что необходимо для здоровья." Здесь у авторов фильма, видимо, путаница с терминами потому что звучит: "Человек - это машина по производству белка, и управляется она сознанием." 
"У людей зависимости потому что они и не мечтали о чём-то лучшем. Их этому не учили".
Дальше много текста, из которого я понял следующее:
Человек зависает в диктате биохимии, пока у него не втают вопросы: кто я? зачем я здесь?  Пока не решится выйти за рамки своих иллюзорных хотелок, навеянных СМИ, окружением...
"Тогда человек начинает взаимодействовать со своим восприятием - так, что может случиться  нервный срыв. Но на самом деле, это отпадают старые концепции... и сам старый мир."Привязанности - это устоявшие нейронные связи в мозге, которые могут разрушаться, изменяться перестраиваться. Человек этого избегает, опасаясь нейрохимической ломки. В этом состоит человеческая драма. Кто есть Бог, который который готов наказать тебя за то, что ты сделал что-то плохое, или не сделал хорошего?
"Вы - Бог в Созидании, и когда-нибудь вы пойдёте по этой тропинке. Вы полюбите абстрактное, как сейчас любите свои привязанности."
Я не разобрался: зачем сюда вплетено абстрактное. 
Идет ли речь о стратегии не-движения в сторону знакомых биохимических состояний?

----------


## Рахель

Из всего вышесказанного я поняла, что авторы фильма не пошли до логического конца в своих выводах. А вывод напрашивается такой: у человека на самом деле нет воли, у него есть иллюзия воли. Он полностью управляем внешними факторами с одной стороны, и химическими реакциями в организме с другой  :Wink:

----------


## Джигме

Псевдонаучная хрень, которая и смотрится как дешевка.

----------


## Нея

> Из всего вышесказанного я поняла, что авторы фильма не пошли до логического конца в своих выводах. А вывод напрашивается такой: у человека на самом деле нет воли, у него есть иллюзия воли. Он полностью управляем внешними факторами с одной стороны, и химическими реакциями в организме с другой


Спасибо. 
 :Smilie:  По-моему, так. 
Логический конец невозможен (по крайней мере,в вопросах философии с метафизикой.) Возможно лишь выявление аксиом, на которых вся логика строится.  :Wink: 
Что же до воли, то показано, что устойчивые нейронные связи, вызывающие биохимическую ломку - человек создаёт сам, своими привычками. И сам же может их демонтировать. Правда, испытывая при этом известный дискомфорт. Авторы замкнули круг. Впрочем, его просто разомкнуть исследованием: как работает воля, и почему она срабатывает именно так. Или нет?

----------


## Georgiy

> Что же до воли, то показано, что устойчивые нейронные связи, вызывающие биохимическую ломку - человек создаёт сам, своими привычками. И сам же может их демонтировать. Правда, испытывая при этом известный дискомфорт. Авторы замкнули круг. Впрочем, его просто разомкнуть исследованием: как работает воля, и почему она срабатывает именно так. Или нет?


По-моему, сейчас это называется нейропластичностью, это когда к новым нейронным связям еще и новые нейроны прирастают. Но при этом стоит помнить, что все перечисленные вами волевые решения находятся в пределах человеческой формы. Нейро-selfmaker - это человек.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нея

> По-моему, сейчас это называется нейропластичностью, это когда к новым нейронным связям еще и новые нейроны прирастают. Но при этом стоит помнить, что все перечисленные вами волевые решения находятся в пределах человеческой формы. Нейро-selfmaker - это человек.


Похоже, что именно так. А что можно сказать о природе принятия решений, причинах принятия именно таких решений, их обусловленности, смене приоритетов? Похоже, они не ограничиваются пределами человеческой формы. Или просто вне этих пределов. Тогда может поучиться что-то вроде: решения принимаются в пределах челоечекой формы. А то, какие решения будут приняты как реакция на соответствующие внешние сигналы\условия, и когда каким сигналам подаваться - определено (определяется) вовне? Тогда "внутри" и "вне" - две критические полумассы, которые только вместе и способны запускать принятие решений (или влиять на принятие)? Но такя схема ломает субъект-объектное деление. И мы получает только то, что уже вообще ничего не получаем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

Тогда лучше не так.  :Smilie:  Решения принимаются любые, но пока практика находится вне великих традиций, то результат этих решений ограничен человеческой формой. Великие традиции выводят нас за пределы человеческой формы. Те, кого вы цитировали в первом сообщении, скорее всего нет.

P.S. Есть еще трансгуманисты, но я не уверен, что их результаты могут быть сопоставимы с традиционными (разве что физическое бессмертие, но это не скоро).

----------


## Рахель

> Тогда лучше не так.  Решения принимаются любые, но пока практика находится вне великих традиций, то результат этих решений ограничен человеческой формой. Великие традиции выводят нас за пределы человеческой формы.


Могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить, какие "великие традиции" вы имели в виду? И что значит "выводят за пределы человеческой формы"?

----------


## Нея

Практика всегда находится в рамках понимания адептом традиции, которое соответствует развитию его мудрости. При полном понимании традиции слово "практика" и прицепить-то не к чему. Разве что снаружи, для внешнего наблюдателя.
 :Smilie:  С "человеческой формой" сложнее. Чтобы "выйти за её пределы" - придётся сначала в них войти  :Wink:

----------


## Georgiy

> Могли бы вы поподробнее объяснить, какие "великие традиции" вы имели в виду? И что значит "выводят за пределы человеческой формы"?


На БФ под великой (религиозной) традицией понимаю прежде всего буддизм.  :Smilie:  Выйти за пределы человечской формы - это умереть не как все нормальные люди.  :Smilie:  Просветленные умеют так умереть, чтобы больше не переродиться в сансаре, в частности челоком. Можно переродиться в других мирах (богом, полубогом и т.д.), это в моем понимании также выход за пределы человеческой формы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Фильм лежит на диске, все не соберусь посмотреть.

----------


## Нея

Не хотел перегружать тему, но чтобы склонить вас всё-таки посмотреть его, приведу ещё часть:
2. В фильм вплетена квантовая физика.
Элементарные частицы постоянно появляются и исчезают. Куда они уходят, когда бывают не здесь? 
С самого начала не существует ничего, что могло бы быть материальным. Самое вероятное, что можно сказать о частице – что она похожа на концентрированный бит информации. Объекты сделаны из идей, концепций, информации. «Вы никогда ничего не касаетесь». Согласно квантовой теории, можно идти и вспять по времени.
«Когда вы не смотрите – это похоже на волну. Когда вы смотрите – это становится частицей».
Частица, о которой думаем как о твёрдом предмете – находится в т. наз. Суперпозиции – распростёртой повсюду волне возможностных местоположений. И частицы находятся во всех этих положениях одновременно. 
Когда вы сосредотачиваетесь на частице – она выскакивает в одной из всех возможностных позиций. Это подразумевает, что частица может может находиться в двух или более местах одновременно.
У нас есть привычка думать, что всё, что нас окружает – уже является предметом. Без моего вклада в него, моего выбора. Вы должны избавиться от этого способа мышления. Момент за моментом я делаю выбор всего – из всех возможных состояний. Чтобы провозгласить мой выбор всего.
Сам Гейзенберг говорил: атомы – не предметы. Они – только тенденции.
Вместо того, чтобы думать о предметах как о вещах – нужно думать о них как о возможностях.  Чьих? Здесь и появляется идея изначального Наблюдателя.. Мы не знаем кто он, но знаем чем он занят. В мозге, теле его не обнаружили, но в то же время каждый из нас имеет опыт Изначального Наблюдателя – за внешним миром. Это подобно духу в механизме. Нечто управляет ходом корабля, наблюдает происходящее.

Там выходы вообще на всё. Особенно если уделить внимание тому, что говорится об элементарных частицах. И подумать о том, зачем в фильм вплетена квантовая физика.

----------


## Georgiy

> С самого начала не существует ничего, что могло бы быть материальным. Самое вероятное, что можно сказать о частице – что она похожа на концентрированный бит информации. Объекты сделаны из идей, концепций, информации. «Вы никогда ничего не касаетесь». Согласно квантовой теории, можно идти и вспять по времени.
> «Когда вы не смотрите – это похоже на волну. Когда вы смотрите – это становится частицей».


Не могу удержаться от комментария. Нея, не впадайте в маразм квазинаучно-квазипопулярных фильмов. На форуме есть один физик-профи, занимающийся элементарными частицами, который не скрывает этого, - Fermion - попросите его прокомментировать эти идеи. 

От себя добавлю следующее. Где-то читал, что на одной из встреч ЕСДЛ с физиками физик мирового уровня А. Цейлингер так прокомментировал такого типа квази-квантовую бредятину: он не сомневается в том, что его родные Альпы (он родом из Австрии) не исчают, когда но поворачивается к ним спиной.

----------


## Нея

В конце фильма представлены авторы и создатели. Можно посмотреть: профессорами каких мировых университетов они подрабатывают  :Smilie:

----------


## Нея

ПС. А. Цейлингер считает Альпы элементарными частицами?

----------


## Нея

Вообще любая редукция утверждений может вывести лишь на исходные аксиомы. А кого на какие - только карма разберёт  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> ПС. А. Цейлингер считает Альпы элементарными частицами?


Нет, не считает, но это реакция физика высочайшего профессионализма на фундаментальную проблему, которую ставит перед физикой сознание наблюдателя. На мой совершенно дилетантский в физике элементарных частиц взгляд (у нас квантЫ были в универе только полгода  :Smilie:  ) если бы приведенная мной выдержка из вашего текста была верна, то не был бы возможен ни один из экспериментов с элементарными частицами. 

Не расставайтесь со здравым смысл раньше времени, Нея. 

Просто сообразите, что приборы работают, перья самописцев движутся вне зависимости от того пялится на них экспериментатор или нет. Он может спать рядом с прибором, трепаться по телефону, пойти пообедать или еще что-нибудь, но эксперимент при включенном электричестве будет продолжен и завершен, а также даст разумные результаты, если прибор был откалиброван, а эксперимент поставлен профессионально.

Проблема активной роли наблюдателя в процессе квантового измерения (редукция волновой функции) была поставлена в 1961 г. тогда еще будущим лауреатом Нобелевской премии по физике, ныне одним из патриархов теорфизики Ю. Вигнером. Но консенсус физического сообщества, который очень образно выразил А. Цейлингер в приведенном ной высказывании, состоит в том, что для об'яснения внутридисциплинарной проблемы квантовой механики - редукции волновой функции - сознание индивидуального наблюдателя не нужно. Оно тем более не нужно в описанном вами смысле для проведения экспериментов и использования квантово-механического формализма.

Проблема сознания для физики существует, но она лежит не в той плоскости, которую вы проталкиваете с подачи этого фильма.

----------


## Aion

> Просто сообразите, что приборы работают, перья самописцев движутся вне зависимости от того пялится на них экспериментатор или нет. Он может спать рядом с прибором, трепаться по телефону, пойти пообедать или еще что-нибудь, но эксперимент при включенном электричестве будет продолжен и завершен, а также даст разумные результаты, если прибор был откалиброван, а эксперимент поставлен профессионально.


Ага, профессионализм рулит!  :Cool: 



> «Что касается факта, физик должен ожидать психологическое соответствие по этой проблеме, потому что эпистемологическая ситуация в отношении концепции "сознания" и "бессознательного", как оказывается, предлагает довольно близкую аналогию с нижеупомянутой ситуацией "дополнительности" в физике. С одной стороны, бессознательное может подразумеваться только косвенно, исходя из результатов своих (организующих) действий на содержания сознания. С другой стороны, каждое наблюдение бессознательного, то есть каждая осознанная реализация бессознательных содержаний, оказывает на эти самые содержания неконтролируемый реактивный эффект (как мы знаем, в принципе исключена возможность «истощения» бессознательного путем его осознания). Таким образом физик будет заключать per analogiam, что этот неконтролируемый реактивный эффект наблюдающего субъекта на бессознательное ограничивает объективный характер последней [новосозданной] реальности и приведет ее в то же самое время к определенной субъективности. Хотя позиция "контура" между сознанием и бессознательным позволяет (по крайней мере вплоть до точки) свободный выбор "психологического экспериментатора", существование этого "контура" остается неминуемо необходимым. Соответственно, с точки зрения психолога, "наблюдаемая система" должна состоять не только из физических объектов, а также должна включать бессознательное, в то время как сознанию должна отводиться роль "наблюдающей среды". Неоспоримо, что развитие "физики микромира" показывает путь, на котором способы рассмотрения природы в физике и новейшей психологии чрезвычайно близки, но поскольку прежняя ситуация, из-за основополагающей "дополнительности", сталкивается с невозможностью устранения эффектов наблюдателя с помощью поддающихся определению коррективов, и поэтому, в принципе отказывается от любого объективного понимания физического явления, новая ситуация может дополнить чисто субъективную психологию сознания постулатом существования бессознательного, которое обладает огромной мерой объективной реальности».
> 
> *Вольфганг Эрнст Паули  ©*

----------


## Georgiy

> Ага, профессионализм рулит!


Не понял связи. Перескажите, плз, Паули своими словами, а также пояните связь с моим замечанием  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Паули говорит о том, что существует необходимая и неустранимая связь между психической и физической реальностями, то есть между наблюдателем и наблюдаемым. Классический пример действия такой связи - И-цзин. Ну а в буддизме эта связь описывается доктриной взаимозависимого возникновения.  :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

Спасибо, теперь я дополню. Изначально речь шла о физике элементарных частиц и редукции волновой функции (*Нея* об этом писал, а я не сдержался и прокомментировал его сообщение к Пампкину).  Напомню, что редукция волновой функции – это внутридисциплинарная проблема квантовой механики, куда некоторые теоретики хотели ввести сознание наблюдателя.

Если вы  посмотрите хотя бы один современный обзор по этой проблеме, роль сознания наблюдателя в редукции волновой функции (например М.Б. Менского), то ссылку на Паули вы не увидите. Паули ничего не сделал в этой проблеме. Ее поставил Вигнер, которого поддержал фон Нейман, затем Эверетт предложил свою многомировую интерпретацию.  

Паули и Юнгом занимались другой «точкой» соприкосновения физики и сознания.  Коллективное бессознательное,  уровень единства психического и физического (архетип унус мундус) – вот по сути ключевой момент их работ. Он не имеет отношения к конкретной проблеме редукции волновой функции в процессе квантового измерения в физической лаборатории.  В современных идеологиях типа Юнга-Паули их идеи соответствуют отождествлению предельных конструктов современной теорфизики типа единого поля с Сознанием.  Это – другое, не проблема квантового измерения, у раннего Ньютона была идея такого типа – он считал, что пространство – это чувствилище Бога.

----------


## Aion

> Изначально речь шла о физике элементарных частиц и редукции волновой функции...


Вы уверены в этом? Где именно Нея пишет о редукции волновой функции?  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Вы уверены в этом? Где именно Нея пишет о редукции волновой функции?


Полностью, хотя сам термин им не употреблялся, он слишком сложен для такого типа изложения материала.

 Переход от суперпозиции возможностей к одной из них - это и есть редукция волновой функции. Суперпозиция или проще линейная комбинация, а еще проще - сумма с числовыми, комлексными коэффициентами нескольких функций-возможностей редуцируется до одного из слагаемых.




> Когда вы не смотрите – это похоже на волну. Когда вы смотрите – это становится частицей».
>  Частица, о которой думаем как о твёрдом предмете – находится в т. наз. Суперпозиции – распростёртой повсюду волне возможностных местоположений. И частицы находятся во всех этих положениях одновременно. Когда вы сосредотачиваетесь на частице – она выскакивает в одной из всех возможностных позиций.


При этом знаете что осталось за кадром такого популяризма? Суперпозиция волновых функций, что есть до наблюдения-измерения - это _комплекснозначная  функция_. Результат же наблюдения-измерения - это действительные числа, например, координата частицы (с соответствующей неопределенностью в импульсе - так работает и очень успешно _формализм_ квантовой механики). До измерения об этой координате ничего нельзя было сказать (до измерения в волновой жизни частицы даже не было действительных чисел, одни комплексные :Smilie:  ). Вокруг этого все танцы в приведенной цитате.

----------

Нея (13.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Полностью, хотя сам термин им не употреблялся, он слишком сложен для такого типа изложения материала.
> 
>  Переход от суперпозиции возможностей к одной из них - это и есть редукция волновой функции (суперпозиция или просто линейная комбинация, сумма с числовми коэффициентами нескольких функций-возможностей редуцируется до одного из слагаемых)
> 
> 
> 
> При этом знаете что осталось за кадром такого популяризма? Суперпозиция волновых функций, что есть до наблюдения-измерения - это _комплекснозначная  функция_. Результат же наблюдения-измерения - это вещественное число, например, координата частицы (с соответствующей неопределенностью в импульсе - так работает и очень успешно _формализм_ квантовой механики). До измерения об этой координате ничего нельзя было сказать. Вокруг этого все танцы в приведенной цитате.


Спасибо, извините, недоглядел... :EEK!:  Но не хотелось бы шибко углубляться в квантово-механические дебри, поскольку, как мне это видится, проблема редукции волновой функции - это проблема скорее методологии, чем собственно физики. Вообще, очень даже может быть, что без использования семантики возможных миров здесь не разобраться... :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

Эти дебри мне нужны только для того, чтобы еще раз напомнить *Нея*, что не нужно под влиянием какого-то псевдонаучного фильма расставаться со здравым смыслом и всерьез думать, что только лишь наблюдение частицы может привести к таким эффектам! 

Кстати, кроме восприятия квантов красного света наш глаз больше ни на что не способен на микроуровне. Поэтому фраза "Когда вы смотрите – это становится частицей»" вообще бредом попахивает. Мы физиологически не может так "смотреть"!

Однако стоящая за этими популяризаторскими танцами физика зело и борзо глыбока. Именно благодаря проблеме спонтанной локализации частицы, «превращении» ее из волны в «шарик», Р. Пенроуз смог написать три книги по теме «физика и сознание». Он считает, что для этого не нужно никакое сознание наблюдателя. Ну кто в глыбоком космосе будет пялиться на одинокую и никому не нужную частицу, чтобы ее осчастливить и освободить из волновой «размазанности»? Некому там за ней подглядывать, поэтому она сама должна справиться со своими корпускулярно-волновыми проблемами.  :Smilie: 

А за семантикой возможных миров - к Менскому, тем более, что он в ИФРАН заседал рядом с Уоллесом, стало быть к буддизму не совсем равнодушен.

----------

Нея (13.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, кроме восприятия квантов красного света наш глаз больше ни на что не способен на микроуровне.


Известно, что в темноте глаз способен различать отдельные фотоны. А откуда инфа про красный свет? Вроде как, чувствительность человеческого глаза к воздействию красного излучения (650 нм) составляет всего 10% от максимальной...




> Именно благодаря проблеме спонтанной локализации частицы, «превращении» ее из волны в «шарик», Р. Пенроуз смог написать три книги по теме «физика и сознание». Он считает, что для этого не нужно никакое сознание наблюдателя. Ну кто в глыбоком космосе будет пялиться на одинокую и никому не нужную частицу, чтобы ее осчастливить и освободить из волновой «размазанности»? Некому там за ней подглядывать, поэтому она сама должна справиться со своими корпускулярно-волновыми проблемами.


Пенроуз весьма популярный на БФ персонаж, однако при чём здесь абстрактная частица в не менее абстрактном глубоком космосе?  :EEK!: 



> А за семантикой возможных миров - к Менскому, тем более, что он в ИФРАН заседал рядом с Уоллесом, стало быть к буддизму не совсем равнодушен.


Нет уж, лучше к Хинтикке (на худой конец к Целищеву)... :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Известно, что в темноте глаз способен различать отдельные фотоны.


Глаз чувствителен к отдельным квантам с длиной волны 500 нм (статья по зрению в Вики)




> Пенроуз весьма популярный на БФ персонаж, однако при чём здесь абстрактная частица в не менее абстрактном глубоком космосе?


Пенроуз создал так наз модель объективной редукции волновой функции (для изолированной частицы, удобная абстракция, «одинокой ни кому не нужной частицы в глыбоком космосе» - это означает спонтанную локализацию), которую положил в основу своей квантовой модели человеческого сознания

PS Он свою модель редукции в.ф. назвал об'ективной в противоположность суб'ективной вигнеровской, в которой существенно сознание наблюдателя (о ней как раз писал *Нея*). А у него частицы со своими корпускулярно-волновыми проблемами разбираются сами, без нашей помощи.

----------


## Aion

> Глаз чувствителен к отдельным квантам с длиной волны 500 нм (статья по зрению в Вики)


В том-то и дело, что это максимум видимого человеческим глазом спектра, то есть зелёный свет, см. гауссианку выше, а красный свет преимущественно служит источником энергии для фотосинтеза у растений.  :Smilie: 





> Пенроуз создал так наз модель объективной редукции волновой функции (для изолированной частицы, удобная абстракция, «одинокой ни кому не нужной частицы в глыбоком космосе» - это означает спонтанную локализацию), которую положил в основу своей квантовой модели человеческого сознания


Спасибо, гляну.

----------


## Dron

> «Когда вы не смотрите – это похоже на волну. Когда вы смотрите – это становится частицей».


Когда вы не смотрите- это похоже на шоу бенни хилла. И отрицать это вам нельзя, вы же не смотрите, верно? А уж когда посмотрите, то, глянь, шоу бенни хилла стало частицей.



> Частица, о которой думаем как о твёрдом предмете – находится в т. наз. Суперпозиции


Я не понял, как это может быть -"ненаблюдаемая частица", она же только что была типа волной!?((



> – распростёртой повсюду волне возможностных местоположений. И частицы находятся во всех этих положениях одновременно.


Конечно, а как иначе то? Поздравляю с прибытием в черную дыру.



> Когда вы сосредотачиваетесь на частице – она выскакивает в одной из всех возможностных позиций. Это подразумевает, что частица может может находиться в двух или более местах одновременно.


Нет, это подразумевает, что, упершись взглядом в кактус, вы резко увеличиваете его массу. (продать идею производителям текилы)



> У нас есть привычка думать, что всё, что нас окружает – уже является предметом. Без моего вклада в него, моего выбора. Вы должны избавиться от этого способа мышления. Момент за моментом я делаю выбор всего – из всех возможных состояний. Чтобы провозгласить мой выбор всего.


Здесь мы видим, как бог творец выпутывается из своей запутанности




> Сам Гейзенберг говорил: атомы – не предметы. Они – только тенденции.


Тенденция- феномен не физический, а умственный. Поэтому вопрос: о чьих именно тенденциях вел речь Г.? Вероятно, так: Г.-"атомы – не предметы. Они – только мои тенденции"



> Вместо того, чтобы думать о предметах как о вещах – нужно думать о них как о возможностях.


Да какого черта?(( ТОлько что же стало известно, что предметы- не предметы, а тенденции Г.



> Чьих? Здесь и появляется идея изначального Наблюдателя..


Можно поподробнее, откуда появляется такая бодрая идея, из ниоткуда, вероятно?



> Мы не знаем кто он, но знаем чем он занят.


Армагеддон




> В мозге, теле его не обнаружили


В чьем?



> , но в то же время каждый из нас имеет опыт Изначального Наблюдателя – за внешним миром.


Изначальный Наблюдатель щедро поделился опытом с каждым из нас.



> Это подобно духу в механизме. Нечто управляет ходом корабля, наблюдает происходящее.


Я просто повторю сказаное:
*Нечто* (Carpenter) управляет ходом корабля, наблюдает происходящее

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет уж, лучше к Хинтикке (на худой конец к Целищеву)...


Кстати, в семантике  возможных миров  я бы предпочел следовать, пока это возможно, физикам, а не философам и психологам. Физики, имхо, выглядят гораздо солиднее и убедительнее со всем, что они создали за прошедшие 300 лет, чем указанные товарисчи. 

И ежели к возможным квантовым мирам Менского-Эверетта применить гениальный вигнеровский парадокс друга  физика, то получится довольно забавная вещь. Мы придем не к сфантазированным кем-то возможным мирам, а к заинтересованным в них социальным группам.  :Smilie: 

Этот парадокс легко усмотреть в том, о чем писал Нея о роли наблюдателя в сокровенной квантовой жизни частиц, если сообразить, что воспринимая квантовый об’ект, наблюдатель сам становится таковым же, но побольше. У Вигнера, как у всякого классика, все просто и гениально – речь идет о восприятии вспышек света, поэтому никаких бредовых ситуаций со «смотрением» на частицы нет. 

Поскольку мы живем не в квантовом, а в макроскопическом мире, то этому наблюдателю нужно что-то, чтобы выйти из «квантового ступора». Это и есть исходные данные для  вигнеровского парадокса друга физика. Дальше по Вигнеру есть две возможности. Либо наблюдатель не может очнуться и ему помогает «друг физика», подходя к нему и спрашивая, а что ты там видел. Либо наблюдатель самодостаточен и у него хватает здоровья, чтобы выйти из клинча с квантовым объектом самостоятельно.

Вигнер – лауреат Нобелевской премии, наверное, поэтому  он скромнее Менского (Эверетта), Он претендует только на роль сознания наблюдателя  в результате измерения, последние же товарисчи сразу на выбор мира. В результате измерения выбирается не только значение измеряемой величины, но и целый мир впридачу. Вселенная вращается вокруг экспериментатора с его прибором. Если применить парадокс друга физика к выбору целого мира, то немедленно возникает вопрос, а с кем они этот мир согласовали, кто в него вхож?

 С чьими интересами они считаются при своем выборе, а с чьими нет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Поскольку мы живем не в квантовом, а в макроскопическом мире,


Все ж таки, наверное, живем в квантовом мире, и грезим про макроскопический? Это хотя бы саутрантика.

----------


## Georgiy

> Все ж таки, наверное, живем в квантовом мире, и грезим про макроскопический? Это хотя бы саутрантика.


Не знаю, насчет саутрантики и вас, но я живу в макромире, в котором нет квантовых неопределенностей и суперпозиций взаимоисключающих ситуаций (мое тело либо здесь, либо там, но не здесь и там одновременно). Именно поэтому я, как и все биологические существа, способные к целенаправленному движению, можем идти к цели, преодолевая или огибая препяствия. Это рассуждение на уровне ориентационного рефлекса, который почти мгновенно срабатывает у всех указанных живых сущесвт и они в том или ином смысле точно знают, то я-в-моем-теле-здесь-а-это-там.

Дальше можно рефлексировать и философствовать, но до прохождения сквозь стены все это будет не более чем словами. Думаю, что сквозь стены если и могут проходить, то единицы, поэтому и повторяю, что "мы живем, двигаемся, едим и т.д. в макромире". Кусок хлеба тут или там? Ясный перец, где, во рту.  :Smilie: 

Критерий прохождения сквозь стены, по-видимому, только один из возможных...

----------


## Aion

> Кстати, в семантике  возможных миров  я бы предпочел следовать, пока это возможно, физикам, а не философам и психологам. Физики, имхо, выглядят гораздо солиднее и убедительнее со всем, что они создали за прошедшие 300 лет, чем указанные товарисчи.


Ну, я бы не стал так превозносить и обособлять физику. Во первых, вспоминается известная фраза Энгельса: "философия мстит за себя задним числом естествознанию за то, что последнее покинуло ее".  :EEK!:  Во-вторых, далеко не все физики, увы, способны не то, чтобы практически использовать, но и просто воспринять эту методологию. Мой диплом назывался "Возможные миры развивающейся физики". Первое, что сказал председатель комиссии: "кто допустил такую тему к защите?!"  :Cool:

----------


## Georgiy

> Ну, я бы не стал так превозносить и обособлять физику. Во первых, вспоминается известная фраза Маркса: "философия мстит за себя задним числом естествознанию за то, что последнее покинуло ее".  Во-вторых, далеко не все физики, увы, способны не то, чтобы практически использовать, но и просто воспринять эту методологию. Мой диплом назывался "Возможные миры развивающейся физики". Первое, что сказал председатель комиссии: "кто допустил такую тему к защите?!"


Не буду спорить с дипломированным специалистом  :Smilie:  но факты моего опыта показали, что методология "гром не грянет, мужик не перекреститься" оправдана. Гром проблемы сознания для физики еще не грянул, а те места, где слегонца погромыхивает (макроскопические нарушения законов сохранения), цивилизационно и традиционно безопасны. В том смысле, что МЧС и военным они особенно не интересны.  :Smilie:  Поэтому я стал лучше понимать физиков, которые не обращают внимания на эти погромыхивания и продолжают прагматично сидеть в своих лабораториях. :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Гром проблемы сознания для физики еще не грянул...


Да вроде как гремит уже потихоньку: 
А. Е. Акимов, Ю. П. Карпенко
МЕСТО СОЗНАНИЯ В СИСТЕМЕ НАУЧНОГО ЗНАНИЯ

----------


## Georgiy

Ну я и говорю, что слегонца. Не обращайте внимания.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Кусок хлеба тут или там? Ясный перец, где, во рту.


То, что у вас во рту, не из квантов состоит?

----------


## Dron

> известная фраза Энгельса: "философия мстит за себя задним числом естествознанию за то, что последнее покинуло ее".


Нехилые астральные войны бушевали в пределах данной черепной коробки.

----------


## Georgiy

> То, что у вас во рту, не из квантов состоит?


Ну, Дрончик, ну миленький, давайте не будем ерундой заниматься и городить концепцию на концепцию  :Cry: 

Процесс пережевывания пищи макрокопический. Это главное в отношении того, что во рту, то, что все состоит из атомов в данном случае не существенно, т.к. пережевывают не атомы, равно как обходят столб, как макро, а не квантовый об'ект, вне зависимости от того, из каких атомов он состоит.  Проглатывание пережеванной пищи тоже макропроцесс, ну а что там желудок с кишечником со всем этим делают - это их дело.  :Smilie: 

Все, вопрос исчерпан полностью.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Ну, Дрончик, ну миленький, давайте не будем ерундой заниматься и городить концепцию на концепцию


Давайте. 




> Процесс пережевывания пищи макрокопический.


Фантазийный процесс, ибо есть только кванты. Или я заблуждаюсь?




> Это главное в отношении того, что во рту, то, что все состоит из атомов в данном случае не существенно, т.к. пережевывают не атомы, равно как обходят столб вне зависимости от того из каких атомов он состоит.  Проглатывание пережеванной пищи тоже макропроцесс, ну а что там желудок с кишечником со всем этим делают - это их дело.


Еще пара фантазийных процессов.



> Все, вопрос исчерпан полностью.


))))))))))))))
Какой вопрос? Который я задал, и который подразумевает внятный ответ да/нет, и на который вы не ответили? Нет, он не исчерпан ни на толику, не говоря уж об "полностью".

----------


## Georgiy

> Давайте. 
> 
> 
> Фантазийный процесс, ибо есть только кванты. Или я заблуждаюсь?
> 
> 
> Еще пара фантазийных процессов.
> 
> ))))))))))))))
> Какой вопрос? Который я задал, и который подразумевает внятный ответ да/нет, и на который вы не ответили? Нет, он не исчерпан ни на толику, не говоря уж об "полностью".


Дело не втом, из чего состоит пища, которуя мы едим. Разумеется, из атомов. А в том, что на разных стадиях процесса потребления пищи, мы с ней обращаемся на разных уровнях. Вы просто либо не поняли мое замечание о том, что мы не атомы пережевываем и глотаем, либо "пропускаете" его "мимо ушей". 

Повторю еще раз. Макропроцессы в потреблении пищи: хождение в магазин, чтобы ее купить, резание на части при приготовлении, донесение до рта, пережевывание, глотание. Причина такая же, как в преодолении препятствий при целенапраленном движении. В макропроцессах мы имеем дело с об'ектами, как целыми. Жуем не по-атомно, а куски, глотаем тоже не по-атомно, а кусками или в жидком виде. Так устроены не только наша физиология, но и всех гетеротрофов, всех, кто кого-нибудь или что-нибудь ест. Так устроена жизнь, она многоуровневая, хотя все и вся состоит из атомов.

Заметьте, что все эти действия происходят при участии сознания, но вот когда пища попадает в желудок и кишечник, то тут начинается уже неосознаваемая по сути биохимия и это уже процесс не макроуровня.

Дрон, вы не в том направлени прояляете настойчивость. Разумеется, в нашей жизни есть и квантовые процессы, протекающие сознательно, а не только бессознательно. Один пример здесь уже был приведен - это восприятие глазом отдельных квантов.

Другой пример, по-моему, мржет возникнуть, если мы рассмотрим наше тело на достаточно длительном промежутке времени и вспомним, что все ткани обновляются, т.е. оно не состоит все время з одних и тех же атомов. Но скорее является процессом, протекающим по сути на квантовом, биохимическом уровне. Кажется, есть даже термин "квантовое тело". 

Это верно, как верно и то, что эти процессы идут бессознательно. Когда же мы сознательно направляем наше тело в магазин за продуктами, то мы снова работаем на макроуровне, т.к. оюращаемся с ним не по-атомно, а целиком или по крупным частям.  :Smilie: 

Как и все биологические существа, целенаправленно двигающиеся, питающиеся и т.д. - мы живем на макроуровне. Под жизнью в данном случае я не имею в виду неосонаваемую биохимию пищеварения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dron

> Дело не втом, из чего состоит пища, которуя мы едим. Разумеется, из атомов. А в том, что на разных стадиях процесса потребления пищи, мы с ней обращаемся на разных уровнях


Да ладно. На какой это конкретно стадии вы обращаетесь с пищей как с атомами?



> Вы просто либо не поняли мое замечание о том, что мы не атомы пережевываем и глотаем, либо "пропускаете" его "мимо ушей".


Вот здесь вы, возможно правы. Научите, кстати, пережевывать пищу помимо ее атомов.



> Повторю еще раз. Макропроцессы в потреблении пищи: хождение в магазин, чтобы ее купить, резание на части при приготовлении, донесение до рта, пережевывание, глотание. Причина такая же, как в преодолении препятствий при целенапраленном движении. В макропроцессах мы имеем дело с об'ектами, как целыми. Жуем не по-атомно, а куски, глотаем тоже не по-атомно, а кусками или в жидком виде. Так устроены не только наша физиология, но и всех гетеротрофов, всех, кто кого-нибудь или что-нибудь ест. Так устроена жизнь, она многоуровневая


Ну да. Хотя про многоуровневость не понял, но не все сразу.



> , хотя все и вся состоит из атомов.


Упс





> Заметьте, что все эти действия происходят при участии сознания, но вот когда пища попадает в желудок и кишечник, то тут начинается уже неосознаваемая по сути биохимия и это уже процесс не макроуровня.


Как это? Пища- макроуровень, желудок- макроуровень. Все макроуровень, фантазийный, .ибо реальны только кванты.



> Дрон, вы не в том направлени прояляете настойчивость.


Да я не столько проявляю настойчивость, сколько робкую надежду таки понять, поедаете ли вы гамбургер из квантов или нет?



> Разумеется, в нашей жизни есть и квантовые процессы, протекающие сознательно, а не только бессознательно. Один пример здесь уже был приведен - это восприятие глазом отдельных квантов.


Чей это глаз воспринимал отдельные кванты?




> Другой пример, по-моему, мржет возникнуть, если мы рассмотрим наше тело на достаточно длительном промежутке времени и вспомним, что все ткани обновляются, т.е. оно не состоит все время з одних и тех же атомов. Но скорее является процессом, протекающим по сути на квантовом, биохимическом уровне. Кажется, есть даже термин "квантовое тело".


Это запутывающий термин, миксующий реальное - "кванты" и фантазийное- "тело"

----------


## Нея

> ...не нужно под влиянием какого-то псевдонаучного фильма расставаться со здравым смыслом и всерьез думать, что только лишь наблюдение частицы может привести к таким эффектам!


По-моему, вот это место: "только лишь наблюдение частицы может привести к таким эффектам! " - интереснее всего мною пересказанного (возможно, не слишком дословно). Здесь же масса вопросов: и о том, насколько наблюдатель свободен в выборе момента и объекта наблюдения... Можно и перевернуть: какие эффекты могут привести к наблюдению частицы...
В общем, есть где повращать картину мира. Не говоря уж о мнимых числах.
Здесь же (как минимум) практика раз-распознавания в чистом виде.
Уже не призываю смотреть фильм. Теперь интересно: как квантовые теории укладываются в буддийскую атомистику?

----------

